# Gilde Ü30 neu auf Ulduar gegründet / Horde



## chillthes (6. Juni 2009)

Liebe Community,

Vor ein paar Tagen haben wir einen Aufruf gestartet, für Spieler über 30 Jahren, um eine evtl. X-Realm Neugründung für Spieler über 30 Jahre zu starten :

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...46122&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...42360&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...42864&sid=3

Es haben sich in dem gegründeten Übergangsforum einige gemeldet und wir haben uns gestern im TS das erste mal getroffen und kurz darauf eine neue Gilde auf dem noch recht jungen Realm "Ulduar" gegründet.

Ziel ist es sicher, ein Zuhause für erwachsene Spieler zu finden, die sich nicht dem Spiel&#8221;stress&#8221; bzw. der Itemjagd ergeben wollen, denen das Spiel zuvor die Freude genommen hat. Einige driften gerade umher weil ihnen wohl mehr oder weniger der Halt einer starken Gemeinschaft fehlt. Und das geht sicher nicht nur Spielern über 30 Jahren so. Daher dürfen sich gerne auch Spieler &#8220;unter 30&#8221; melden, denen es ebenso geht.

*Warum wir gerne diesen Neuanfang in WoW starten möchte hat mehrere Gründe :*

Zeit ist kostbar. Spätestens mit einem gewissen Alter kann man dies definitiv sagen. WoW ist ein Hobby. Ein netter Zeitvertreib. Das Online-spielen, die Kommunikation mit anderen, ein gemeinsames Ziel zu erreichen, oder einfach nur etwas "Plausch" halten, hat für uns auch einen sozialen Aspekt.
Privat haben wir einen Anspruch an die Menschen, die uns umgeben, und so soll es auch ingame sein, ob es die Umgangsforum sind oder einfach nur den "normalen" Anstand in gewissen Situationen Konflikte zu lösen.
Die Hetzjagd auf Items aus Ulduar mag generell die große Mehrheit der Spieler ansprechen, doch wir vermissen etwas die alte Welt, die des gemeimsamen Questens und des geduldigen Austauschs im Allgemeinen.

Nun haben wir sicher einige vergrault, doch vielleicht auch wenige angesprochen, die mit uns solch eine Gemeinschaft weiter ausbauen wollen.

Wir haben ein Forum erstellt. Bitte einfach registrieren, vorbeischauen und bei Interesse eine kleine Bewerbung hinterlassen. *http://playerhost.net/seasoned/*


*<Seasoned> steht für eine etwas reifere und erfahrene Gilde.*

Sicher ist <Seasoned> ganz jung, doch wir Mitglieder sind überwiegend um die 30 und ja, noch einige Jahre älter. 

Für uns ist die Gemeinschaft, in der wir WoW spielen wollen, das wichtigste. Viele von uns haben auch das &#8222;alte WoW-Gefühl&#8220; noch nicht ganz vergessen und freuen uns darauf, miteinander nocheinmal dieses zu erleben. Wir haben alles vertreten, ehemalige Allianzspieler, Gilden/Raidleiter, auch Anfänger sowie erfahrene alte Hasen also ein bunt gemischter Pool.

Wir spielen auf Hordenseite, jeder der Charakter den er mag (oder mehrere) und beginnen noch mal von vorn bzw. transferieren um miteinander diesen Weg eines &#8222;Neuanfangs&#8220; zu gehen.

Spaß am Spiel, Spaß an der Gemeinschaft, gegenseitige Hilfestellung, zusammen erwirtschaften der Gildenbank, der Berufe, der Versorgung untereinander, Instanzengänge für &#8222;groß&#8220; und &#8222;klein&#8220;, nette Zwischenevents, das soll und wird <Seasoned> prägen.

*Die Gilde <Seasoned>*

Gruß Dallas


----------



## Stevinyo (6. Juni 2009)

klingt interessant


----------



## peddy3008 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo

ich finde die Idee super toll.Schade das ich auf diesem Server keinen Char habe.
Ich bin derzeit auf Madmortem unterwegs und wie viele andere auch verkommt dieser Server immer mehr.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen das ihr wieder Spaß am Spiel bekommt und das ihr viele tolle Mitglieder haben werdet.

lg peddy


----------



## chillthes (6. Juni 2009)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich finde die Idee super toll.Schade das ich auf diesem Server keinen Char habe.
> Ich bin derzeit auf Madmortem unterwegs und wie viele andere auch verkommt dieser Server immer mehr.
> Ich drücke euch die Daumen das ihr wieder Spaß am Spiel bekommt und das ihr viele tolle Mitglieder haben werdet.
> lg peddy





Hallo Peddy,

die meisten von uns haben sich einen neuen Character erstellt und bei 0 angefangen und lassen ihre "großen" Chars wo sie sind.. wir haben mitterweile nach 2 Tagen stolze 24 Accounts..


----------



## Frigobert (6. Juni 2009)

Klingt ja man ganz nett, aber mir scheint der Altersdurchschnitt auf Ulduar sowieso etwas höher zu liegen, als auf anderen Servern. Bei uns in der Gilde "Sudden Death" befinden sich zur Zeit ca 60 Spieler (fast alle auch mit mehreren Chars), von denen gut und gerne 40% die 30 schon überschritten haben - und das teilweise auch recht deutlich (ich selber bin seit Jahren im 40er Levelbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Allerdings habe ich so meine Probleme mit Mindestaltern in Gilden, da man nicht unbedingt das geistige mit dem körperlichen Alter gleichsetzen sollte. Zum Beispiel haben wir bei uns einen Knaben, der noch einige Jahre bis zur Volljährigkeit braucht, aber den man richtig vermissen würde wenn er nicht mehr da wäre, weil er sich sehr viel reifer verhält als so mancher 30 jährige. Ich wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Erfolg mit eurer Gilde, auch wenn ich leicht in Versuchung komme, euch für "Sudden Death" zu werben, da euer Konzept und eure Einstellung zum Spiel sehr ähnlich sind mit der unseren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sieht sich auf Ulduar

Frigobert


----------



## chillthes (7. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, das ganze hat eine echt tolle Eigendynamik und wir sind ganz stolz darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal der Link für unsere Gilde :

http://playerhost.net/seasoned/


----------



## Ichname (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar erst 21 Jahre "alt" doch finde ich das echt sehr interessant und auch schön zu wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt
die nicht dem Zwang das beste Equip zu haben verfallen sind. Für mich steht Freude am Hobby auch an erster Stelle. 

Werd die Tage mal bei euch im Forum  vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## chillthes (9. Juni 2009)

// push


----------



## chillthes (12. Juni 2009)

push fürs we

danke


----------



## chillthes (26. Juni 2009)

push


----------



## Sunnythor (10. Juli 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

